# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Fel gele urine

## ninnit

Hallo,

Sinds een dag heb ik fel gele urine. Heb ik nog nooit gehad. Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn? IK slik geen extra vitamines, las ergens dat het hiervan kan komen maar in mijn geval dus niet.  :Confused:

----------


## Earth

Dat is omdat er veel lichaamsvuil is uitgespoeld, hoe meer water je drinkt hoe witter dat je urine gaat zijn. Je zou minsters anderhalve liter water per dag moeten drinken en dan zal je wel opmerken dat je urine doorzichtig wit gaat zijn.

----------

